# PET 2001 Basic gesucht!



## Manello (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Ich suche schon sehr lange einen Pet 2001 und nun habe ich einen (4bit PC mit Pet Basic)
Leider habe ich zu spät herausgefunden dass dass Betriebssystem fehlt :S und somit unbrauchbar ist.
Und dazu finde ich keinen Download dazu, wahrscheinlich wegen dem alter (1977)
Hoffe jemand kennt da ne lösung oder einen Download.
Hoffe auf hilfe, da ich sehr viel für dass Ding bezahlt habe.

Manello

(Hoffe es wird nicht gelöscht, da ich in anderen Foren keine lösung
gefunden habe)


----------



## Spacerat (18. Mai 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Kauf Ihres neuen Geräts... XD

Nee, ernsthaft... schau dir mal den Emulator "Vice" an, dort sind einige Dateien bei, die für die Emulation eines PET erforderlich sind unter anderem auch Disk-Images. Aber ob du nun hier da und dort nach Downloads suchst, oder Vice ausprobierst... wie willst du die Images passend auf 5 1/4'' Disketten bringen?


----------



## Manello (19. Mai 2012)

Also Passend machen wäre nicht dass große ding.
Und was meinst du immer mit den Images? Der Pet 2001 hat keine Bilder, und wenn bestehen sei pur aus textzeichen.
Zudem müsste ich ja erstmal die Dateien besitzen


----------



## Spacerat (19. Mai 2012)

Images sind nicht immer sichtbare Bilder. In diesem Fall z.B. meinte ich Abbilder der Disketteninhalte in einer Datei, Disk-Image bzw. Disk-File genannt. In einem Verzeichnis des Besagten Emulators "Vice" z.B. findet man im Unterverzeichnis "PET" die Datei "basic1" welche 8kB gross ist. Das könnte evtl. eine der von dir gesuchten Disketten sein.
[EDIT]Ich hab' das mal eben ausprobiert und XPet.exe gestartet. Lustigerweise benötigt dieser PET aber gar kein Betriebssystem, er meldet sich wie erwartet mit der mir bekannten Einschaltmeldung (naja... fast jedenfalls):

```
*** commodore basic 4.0 ***

 31743 bytes free

ready.
```
[/EDIT]


----------



## Manello (19. Mai 2012)

Also mein Pet 2001 ist einfach leer, er startet und verlangt Boot Diskette, oder manuelle eingabe.
Ich kann ihn nichtmal druchsuchen dass ist es ja.

Zu deinem XPet: Dass ist nicht das Pet Basic sondern dass Basic von C128 oder spätere Commodore Pcs.
Pet hätte normal 0.8 bis version 1.2

Es scheint mir so als wenn jemand die ganze festplatte radiert hätte :S
Es sind keine restdateien verfügbar und wie gesagt wenn es so wäre
könnte ich ihn nicht mal durchsuchen.


----------



## Spacerat (19. Mai 2012)

???:L Der PET 2001 (von 1977) ist von Commodore... Er hatte nur 'ne Datasette und unterstützte zunächst nicht mal Diskettenlaufwerke. Wie kann er nach 'ner Bootdisk verlangen?
Ich überlege grad' wieso das Ding so teuer gewesen sein soll... Da gab's kurz vor dem Rechtstreit mit Phillips eine 3000-Serie, die aber sehr schnell wieder im Boden versank (gerade wegen dem Rechtsstreit). Ich selbst habe so ein Teil nie gesehen - nicht mal in Museen - und kann nur sehr wenig dazu sagen, nur dass sie äusserst selten sind.


----------



## rahmstein (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo hier kannst du dein basic v1 finden.

Download Commodore BASIC 1.0 Free - Free Commodore emulator for Mac - Softpedia

Es ist auch möglich ein 3,5 Diskettenlaufwerk ranzubasteln.


----------



## Noctarius (20. Mai 2012)

Mich würde die Frage interessieren: Was willst du mit dem Ding dann machen? Einfach nur für Sammlung (würde ich verstehen, das kenn ich )?


----------



## AquaBall (20. Mai 2012)

Ich könnte dir ein komplettes Gerät anbieten, und hab auch noch sicher 20-50 Kasetten mit selbstgeschriebenen Programmen aus den 70ern.

Lustig ist daran, dass er eine Bit-fehler hat: Genau 1 Bit des Rams kann man nicht mit '1' beschreiben, sondenr bleibt immer auf '0'. (Zum Glück sehr weit hinten in den 8k Speicher, also wars häufig egal.) Musste sonst immer aufpassen, ob das für den Code eh gepasst hat, oder ob ich an der Stelle ein FüllByte einschieben musste. 

Ach, das war noch HardCore-Coding.:shock:

Aber ich hab nichts virtuelles sondern nur physikalisches und einige Bücher. soviel ich mich erinnere auch ein Original CoreListing und volle Prozessorbeschreibung mit "Assembler-Code".

Mann daran hätt ich mich fast nicht mehr erinnert!

Übrigens:
BootDisk und "Leer" und blabla ist kein physikalischer Pet2001, vielleicht reden manche hier von was virtuellem.
Der Pet2001 hat ein fix eingebranntes Basic, das kann nicht "rausfallen".
In meinem hab ich aber sogar eien Sound-"Karte" mittels SchiebeRegister eingebaut. Das war ein Spaß!
Ach, ich werde ganz sentimental.


----------



## maki (20. Mai 2012)

*verschoben*


----------



## Manello (20. Mai 2012)

Ah dass finde ich toll von dir, Aqua.
ich werde dich mal per pm kontaktieren.


----------



## daybyter (22. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub im forum64.de könntest Du noch mehr Gleichgesinnte finden...


----------

